# Just a quick peak at a new setup...



## craigthor (29 Mar 2012)




----------



## m_attt (29 Mar 2012)

lovely, the colour of the tank/stand really goes well with the hardscape


----------



## darren636 (29 Mar 2012)

hey that looks good. Big and bold.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Mar 2012)

Tank and scape look good mate.  
You need to get your scissors out and trim all the damaged and brown leaves off all the plants.  These leaves will slowly die anyway,  inevitably get/cause algae and cause you a world of issues.  Brown/ pale leaves is a sure sign that there is a nutrient deficency in the tank.
Is that a crypt glued to a rock in the second from last pic?  Crypts are pretty heavy root feeders and need to be in substrate to thrive.  
Good maitenance involves removal of all imperfect leaves. 

Hope you dont think im being to critical, just trying to help.
Best of luck mate


----------



## Swampy (30 Mar 2012)

Very nice, like the hardscape.

Martin.


----------



## awtong (30 Mar 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Is that a crypt glued to a rock in the second from last pic?  Crypts are pretty heavy root feeders and need to be in substrate to thrive.
> 
> 
> An interesting point about the Crypt although I am thinking about trying one tied to a piece of wood to see how it works out!


----------



## craigthor (30 Mar 2012)

nope not a crypt. Barclaya Longifolia 'red'  it is a bulb plant. As for nutrient difficiency some what most of it is I took these plants out from a super high ligh tank and moved tehm to a really low light tank then they started to melt. New leaves are starting to pop up as the plants readjust to the new setup.

Craig


----------



## awtong (31 Mar 2012)

I love that large piece of wood reaching for the surface.

Andy


----------

